# εξακολουθώ



## maraki35605

Καλησπέρα!
Έχω την εξής ερώτηση. Το ρήμα εξακολουθώ συντάσσεται με άμεσο αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική (εννοώ σε ενεργητική φωνή πάντα);
Λέμε εξακολουθώ να κάνω κάτι, αλλά εξακολουθώ κάτι; Εξακολουθώ τις διαπραγματεύσεις για παράδειγμα;


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα!

Αν με ρώταγες θα σου έλεγα ότι καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιείται η βουλητική πρόταση, αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Μαμπινιώτη, και τα δύο είναι το ίδιο δόκιμα. Σαν παράδειγμα για τη χρήση του εξακουλουθώ ως μεταβατικό έχει:

_"οι εργαζόμενοι θα εξακολουθήσουν *την απεργία τους/να απεργούν*, μέχρι να ικανοποιηθούν τα αιτήματά τους."_

(η έντονη γραφή δική μου προσθήκη).


----------



## orthophron

Καλησπέρα πέρα ώς πέρα.
Δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω να προσθέσω ένα ακόμη χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα:
_"Ο orthophron εξακολουθεί να είναι ενοχλητικός"_ ή (ισοδύναμα) "_Οι ενοχλητικές παρεμβάσεις του orthophron εξακολουθούν"_ (χρήση του ρήματος ως αμετάβατου).
Καληνύκτα

______________________________________________________________
Εξακολουθώ να χρειάζομαι πολλούς πόντους για να γίνω administrator;


----------



## DimitrisXP

Το «εξακολουθώ» ως (*edit:* μεταβατικό) δε μου αρέσει καθόλου.
Δε θα έλεγα ποτέ «εξακολουθούν την απεργία», μάλλον θα προτιμούσα το «συνεχίζω».


----------



## orthophron

> δε μου αρέσει


 Αγαπητέ φίλτατε DimitrisXP

Συνήθως δεν μας αρέσει ένας όρος ή η χρήση του αν α) δεν έχει καταχωρισθεί στο λεξικό ή β) έχει καταχωρισθεί με την επισήμανση *εσφ*. (εσφαλμένη γραφή, σύνταξη κλπ) ή κάτι ανάλογο. Ως προς τη σύνταξη του ρήματος εξακολουθώ σαν αμετάβατου οι συγγραφείς των λεξικών μας - παλιών και νέων - είναι σαφείς. Δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση περί αυτής και επομένως θα πρέπει να [αρχίσει  να] μας αρέσει.


----------



## DimitrisXP

orthophron said:


> Αγαπητέ φίλτατε DimitrisXP
> 
> Συνήθως δεν μας αρέσει ένας όρος ή η χρήση του αν α) δεν έχει καταχωρισθεί στο λεξικό ή β) έχει καταχωρισθεί με την επισήμανση *εσφ*. (εσφαλμένη γραφή, σύνταξη κλπ) ή κάτι ανάλογο. Ως προς τη σύνταξη του ρήματος εξακολουθώ σαν αμετάβατου οι συγγραφείς των λεξικών μας - παλιών και νέων - είναι σαφείς. Δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση περί αυτής και επομένως θα πρέπει να [αρχίσει  να] μας αρέσει.



Έχω γράψει λάθος παραπάνω, εννοούσα δε μου αρέσει ως μεταβατικό.


----------



## orthophron

> Originally Posted by *DimitrisXP*
> εννοούσα δε μου αρέσει ως μεταβατικό


Για να μην δημιουργούνται αμφιβολίες στο μελλοντικό επισκέπτη θα κάνω μόνο μνεία σε προηγούμενη απάντηση της ireney:





> Originally Posted by *ireney*
> σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη, και τα δύο είναι το ίδιο δόκιμα


 Επαρκέστατο.


----------



## DimitrisXP

orthophron said:


> Για να μην δημιουργούνται αμφιβολίες στο μελλοντικό επισκέπτη θα κάνω μόνο μνεία σε προηγούμενη απάντηση της ireney:
> 
> Επαρκέστατο.



Ο Μπαμπινιώτης επίσης προτείνει να λέμε και να γράφουμε «το ευρό, του ευρού, τα ευρά, των ευρών».
Μιας και τον θεωρείς επαρκέστατο, ελπίζω να ακολουθείς την προτροπή του στην καθημερινή σου ζωή, αλλά και να προτείνεις τη συγκεκριμένη κλίση της λέξης ευρώ στους επισκέπτες του wordreference.


Για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ το εξακολουθώ να χρησιμοποιείται ως μεταβατικό, και αν ακούσω κάποιον να το κάνει θα συμπεράνω ότι τα ελληνικά του πάσχουν.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Aπό εκεί και ύστερα, και δεδομένου ότι οι γνώμες είναι σαν τα πουκάμισα, ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τη δική του. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έπρεπε να με «επαναφέρεις στην τάξη» όταν το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να γράψω τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## ireney

Σημείωση επιμελητή : Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναθυμήσω ότι στο φόρουμ πρέπει να


> 1. Προσφέρετε βοήθεια και μην πληγώνετε τους άλλους.


καθώς και ότι


> II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.



Προτιμώ να μην επεμβαίνω στα μηνύματα των μελών αλλά αν χρειαστεί και θα τα επιμεληθώ και θα τα διαγράψω. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το μεταβατικό "εξακολουθώ", DimitrisXP θα μου επιτρέψεις να επισημάνω ότι το π.χ.  "εξακολουθώ να είμαι στην Ελλάδα" είναι και εδώ μεταβατικό (εφόσον έχει αντικείμενο), και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολλία (πιστεύω) ότι αυτή η σύνταξη του "εξακολουθώ" είναι δόκιμη. Όσον αφορά την άλλη σύνταξη με αντικείμενο ουσιαστικό, αυτό μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε (έχοντας όλοι μας υπόψη μας το παραπάνω σημείωμά μου).


----------



## balgior

Γεια σας! 

Ανεξάρτητα απ' το αν μας αρέσει κάτι ή όχι (= δεν το έχει ακούσει αρκετές φορές το αυτί ώστε να το συνηθίσει), υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος για τον οποίο η χρήση του "εξακολουθώ + ουσιαστικό" μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λάθος;



DimitrisXP said:


> Δε θα έλεγα ποτέ «εξακολουθούν την απεργία», μάλλον θα προτιμούσα το «συνεχίζω».


Κι εγώ μάλλον το ίδιο θα έκανα (αν και στον προφορικό λόγο μπορεί να προκύψει αβίαστα το "εξακολουθώ κάτι"), αλλά νοηματικά δεν βρίσκω κάποιο πρόβλημα στην πρόταση.



orthophron said:


> "_Οι ενοχλητικές παρεμβάσεις του orthophron εξακολουθούν"_ (χρήση του ρήματος ως αμετάβατου).


Αυτό, πάντως, μια χαρά μου "ακούγεται" (ή χρήση του ρήματος, όχι το νοήμα της πρότασης )



orthophron said:


> Εξακολουθώ να χρειάζομαι πολλούς πόντους για να γίνω administrator;


----------



## orthophron

Καλημέρα, πέρα ώς πέρα, πέρα για πέρα. 
"Μάζευε κι ας είν' και ρόγες". Κάθε post "μετράει" στο σύνολο.  Πόσο μάλλον για ένα φιλόδοξο σαν τον υπογράφοντα που εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει οτι, όταν πάρει άδεια η Madam ireney, θα του παραχωρηθεί η θέση της ώστε να εξακολουθήσει το forum να έχει ...ator!  (τί αφελής!).
__________________________________________________________________________________

Θα μπω στο θέμα. Μια στιγμή μόνο... Έχω μια - δυο παραξενιές. Πιστεύω ότι όταν κάποιος ερωτά "πώς μας φαίνεται ή αν μας αρέσει αυτό" θεωρώ ότι σαφέστατα εννοεί "πού τόχετε δει ή πού δεν τόχετε δει [καταγε]γραμμένο".
Και δεν περιμένει φυσικά να δει κάποιο άρθρο δημοσιογράφου τελευταίας δεκαετίας (διαλογής - παραλίγο να πω). Από τα πλείστα παραδείγματα που κυκλοφορούν στον "αέρα" (πχ internet) προτιμώ αυτό ενός *λεξικού*.

Πιστεύω επίσης ότι ακόμη κι αν θεωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας τους καλύτερους στον κόσμο, κάποιοι άλλοι πολύ πριν από εμάς έχουν κοπιάσει, έχοντας κάνει μακροχρόνιες επιστημονικές έρευνες - μελέτες, ώστε τα δικά τους γραπτά να θεωρούνται αξιόπιστα.

Μέχρι λοιπόν να δειχθεί οτι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται, αλλά αποσκοπούν ίσως στην κατάλυση της γλώσσας μας, αυτοί θα είναι η αναφορά μας, στα γραπτά τους θα προσφεύγουμε και σ' αυτά θα παραπέμπουμε τα παιδιά μας (*προσωπική γνώμη*).

Οι ποιητές μπορούν, γράφοντας, να είναι εκφραστικότατοι. Εμείς στερούμενοι αυτού του προνομίου πιθανόν στο παρόν είδος συζήτησης να προκαλέσουμε χωρίς λόγο παρεξηγήσεις. Το ανθρωπάκι του εικονιδίου  που επισυνάπτουμε δεν έχει το χαμόγελο που πληγώνει ή σκοτώνει, αλλά αυτό της σεμνότητας ή ευγένειας ή γλυκύτητας που δεν μπορούμε αλλιώς να εκφράσουμε.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι μας, εφόσον είμαστε εδώ, είμαστε άνθρωποι ευαίσθητοι, ανιδιοτελείς*, αγαπούμε τη γλώσσα μας, μοιραζόμαστε τις γνώσεις μας, έχουμε περισσό χιούμορ και χαιρόμαστε κάθε φορά που ο επιβεβλημένος "δικηγόρος του διαβόλου" εμφανίζεται διότι αποδεδειγμένα θα μας ωφελήσει όλους.

Λοιπόν, έχετε παρατηρήσει κάτι; Εδώ μέσα δεν μιλούμε όλοι μαζί όπως γίνεται αλλού.... Κρατάμε επίπεδο. Καλλιεργημένοι άνθρωποι... 

Την αγάπη μου
_____________________________________________________________________
*_εκτός από μερικούς ματαιόδοξους που εξακολουθούν τον αγώνα τους για να γίνουν ...ator._
_Ψηφίστε με και σας υπόσχομαι ... ἒσεται τῆς μουρλῆς _


----------



## balgior

Βρε μανία να γίνει -ator!  Μου θυμίζεις κάτι αγγελίες τύπου: _"Πρόεδρος έμπειρος, έξυπνος και με το επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο έμφυτο, αναζητά επικερδή εταιρεία να διοικήσει!"_  Θα σου πάρω πλεϊμομπίλ να τους κάνεις τον -ator να σου περάσει ο καημός! 



orthophron said:


> Θα μπω στο θέμα. Μια στιγμή μόνο...


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράφεις, μα στο θέμα δεν μπήκες!  Και δεν μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να απαντάμε γιατί θα ξεφύγουμε τελείως... Ισως να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο thread να τα συζητήσουμε όλα αυτά, τα πέρι "με βάση τι κρίνουμε αν κάτι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί δόκιμο ή μη", μιας και κατά καιρούς προκύπτει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ε, τι λες; Πάω να πάρω πατατάκια για να παρακολουθήσω τα φιλολογικά μαλλιοτραβήγματα! 

Ουπς! Ούτε κι εγώ μπήκα στο θέμα!


----------

